# disneyland transportation



## JimIg23 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello all

I am heading to Disneyland with the kids for spring break.  Decided not to rent a car.  Looking for suggestions on what car service company or van to take from LAX to Disneyland.  Any recommendations?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 27, 2012)

Your choice, but I'd rent a car. There is a Disneyland shuttle from LAX. 

This from Mousesavers.com: 
Disneyland Resort Express from the airport - after picking up your luggage at the airport, proceed out to the pickup location:

    At LAX, go to the center island and stand under the overhead green sign. The bus departs hourly between 7:30 am and 10:30 am; every 30 minutes between 10:30 am and 4:30 pm; and hourly between 4:30 pm and 10:30 pm. Please note that these times are subject to change.

We used Anaheim Resort Transfer from our TS to the parks. ART is about $10 for 3 days pp. I think. Sold at a machine in front of the TS. And service was top notch.

There is a Budget R.A.C. on Katella near Harbor if you decide to rent while you are there.

Jim


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 27, 2012)

Just take the Disneyland Resort Express. LAX has a surge charge for rental cars that is ridiculous.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Just take the Disneyland Resort Express. LAX has a surge charge for rental cars that is ridiculous.



I just reserved our son and daughter-in-law a rental car through Costco out of LAX for 18 days, 3/17-4/4, and it was a whopping $324 at Alamo.  :rofl: That's cheap, and I see no fees in that price that are outrageous.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 27, 2012)

I remember when I went last time, I checked the prices @ LAX.  Then I checked the price and a pick-up location 15mins from LAX. The price was exactly half. There were a bunch of fees for LAX that weren't on the other one.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 27, 2012)

Just looked @ Avis & Hertz w/out my corporate discount with the dates you said.

Avis @ LAX - $486
Avis @ 10mins away - $355

Hertz @ LAX - $285
Hertz @ 10mins away - $175

Looks like Alamo only has airport locations, so I can't find the diff between onsite/offsite.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2012)

We are going to rent a car at LAX, and the cheapest I can find for 3/6-3/10 is $81/ economy.  That rate is at Fox.  I am jealous of the rates you are finding.  What rates can you get for my dates?


----------



## heathpack (Feb 28, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are going to rent a car at LAX, and the cheapest I can find for 3/6-3/10 is $81/ economy.  That rate is at Fox.  I am jealous of the rates you are finding.  What rates can you get for my dates?



Do you mean $81/day?  Through Kayak.com there are rates for your dates as low as $21/night.  Fox is $40/night.  We have used Fox and they were totally fine.

H


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2012)

We actually have the car reserved for a total of $81 total for the four days.  I reserved it for 4 full days, even though we are only there for 3 1/2 days, because it was the same price.  I figured we would have a car, at least, should we get snowed out of Denver for a while.  I can get another night at the last minute with either Shell or DVC points.  I have a backup plan.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2012)

Any of you guys notice that the OP said *he decided not to rent a car*? All but 2 posts in the thread are about car rentals.

Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Jim, you started it.  :rofl: 

Seriously, though, the guy didn't say why he didn't want to rent a car, so if the reason is cost, he is going to pay a lot per person for a van service from LAX.  I would have flown into SNA, if I was determined not to get a car.  LAX was cheaper; therefore, the car rental was a given.


----------



## mandoggy (Feb 29, 2012)

Super Shuttle is a good one. Disneyland Resort Express. Also for something more personal go to limos.com.


----------



## JimIg23 (Feb 29, 2012)

No need for a car, we will be at Disney the whole time, and renting a car from lax was a nightmare last time with 3 kids in tow. Will try Disneyland express but still considering a limo.  Anyone have good-bad experiences with Disneyland express?  Thx.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 29, 2012)

http://graylineanaheim.com/shuttles.shtml

Check this out.  With a family of 5 it is often cheaper to just arrange for something private.  Its $100 RT plus tip from LAX to Disney.  If you paid separate its like $25 a person which would actually be more.  

We are not shuttle people.  I have had more than one bad experience.  With 3 kids you want to get in that shuttle and go not wait for more people.  You will be there a busy time so most likely the wait would not be that bad but depending on where you are in the drop off line up it could be a long time from when you get on the shuttle to when you get off.  

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## bnoble (Feb 29, 2012)

I second the recommendation for a private transfer.  It's vacation; live a little.


----------



## brigechols (Feb 29, 2012)

Another vote for private transportation. Used limos.com and the kids absolutely loved the ride.


----------



## JimIg23 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I looked at the van serve and I still have a bit of waiting and stopping. I think I will take a car service and be done with it.   Thx everyone.


----------

